# Gilbert @ 11 Weeks Old and 5.3lbs! Will he be portable?



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Wow, Gilbert is only 11 weeks old. LOL Seems like he's been with me so much longer than that. He's grown so much in just a few weeks. He was literally half the size of my mom's Yorkie-Tzu when I first brought him home and now's he's at least 3/4 of her size if not larger! He's a whopping 5.3lbs at only 11 weeks. I think he'll be bigger than the 10lbs the breeder told me. I'm a little disappointed about that possibility since I like to carry my dogs everywhere and if he gets to be 15 pounds I don't know if that will work. I've always had small dogs (with the exception of my husband's huge 35 pounds beagle and 80 pound black lab) and none have been over 7 pounds. So I'm not sure if at 15 pounds he'll still be able to be carried everywhere. Anyone who has a dog around that size, are you able to carry them around or is it too cumbersome?

At any rate, regardless of size I LOVE him. He is so incredibly calm and loves to be carried everywhere like a little teddy bear. He rarely barks and he's coming along very well on his housebreaking. He's not had a single accident in my office at work! 

I took a couple pictures of him at work today, just lounging around like his usual self. :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a doll you have there!!!!! Whimsy got bigger then her 11 pound parents and she is 2 years old and weighs 14.5 pounds. I can lift her easily enough and even carry her for a little bit if I need to, but she is is not what I would consider "portable" by any stretch. She's a real armful! She does sit on my lap tho with no problem at all.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MerryMaeFlower said:


> Wow, Gilbert is only 11 weeks old. LOL Seems like he's been with me so much longer than that. He's grown so much in just a few weeks. He was literally half the size of my mom's Yorkie-Tzu when I first brought him home and now's he's at least 3/4 of her size if not larger! He's a whopping 5.3lbs at only 11 weeks. I think he'll be bigger than the 10lbs the breeder told me. I'm a little disappointed about that possibility since I like to carry my dogs everywhere and if he gets to be 15 pounds I don't know if that will work. I've always had small dogs (with the exception of my husband's huge 35 pounds beagle and 80 pound black lab) and none have been over 7 pounds. So I'm not sure if at 15 pounds he'll still be able to be carried everywhere. Anyone who has a dog around that size, are you able to carry them around or is it too cumbersome?
> 
> At any rate, regardless of size I LOVE him. He is so incredibly calm and loves to be carried everywhere like a little teddy bear. He rarely barks and he's coming along very well on his housebreaking. He's not had a single accident in my office at work!
> 
> I took a couple pictures of him at work today, just lounging around like his usual self. :biggrin1:


Dogs come with 4 feet for a very good reason.:biggrin1: Kodi goes just about everywhere with me, but even if he weren't 16.5 lbs and too heavy to carry long distances, Kodi just LIKES to walk! In instances where I'm afraid he might get stepped on (like at a fair) he has a stroller to ride in. Then I ahve something to hang my bags on too!:biggrin1:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

whimsy said:


> What a doll you have there!!!!! Whimsy got bigger then her 11 pound parents and she is 2 years old and weighs 14.5 pounds. I can lift her easily enough and even carry her for a little bit if I need to, but she is is not what I would consider "portable" by any stretch. She's a real armful! She does sit on my lap tho with no problem at all.


I agree with the above post, certainly able to pick them up.. but not carry around for any length of time.

They do not grow at the same rate...so maybe he will stay on the smaller side.

My two year old weighed 5.5 at 12 weeks and is now 15 lbs. Her parents were on the smaller size also. Maybe we are feeding them too good. LOL

Good pictures, he sure is just the sweetest looking fur baby.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Another thought...They do look so proud, prancing down the street, with their heads held high and that little tail just a wagging. Like a real grown up important part of the Canine World...


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He is darling and will be what ever happens. The important thing is you love him the way he is


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

My Scottie was 21 lbs and I could pick him up and carry him pretty easily, but he much preferred to walk !


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that what a Hav weighs at 16 weeks should be doubled to discover the probable adult weight. I just went back to my records and mine was 4# 6oz at 16 weeks and is 8# 8 oz now at almost 14 months.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

When you say you like to carry your dogs everywhere, I am envisioning Paris Hilton LOL! 

Where exactly do you go that you carry the dog?

Benny has no time for being carried around - he wants DOWN! That dog refuses to be babied - he's way too cool!

BTW _ Gilbert is adorable!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

mamacjt said:


> I read somewhere that what a Hav weighs at 16 weeks should be doubled to discover the probable adult weight. I just went back to my records and mine was 4# 6oz at 16 weeks and is 8# 8 oz now at almost 14 months.


I heard the same thing. Guess that means I'm looking at a 20lb Hav!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

BennyBoy said:


> I heard the same thing. Guess that means I'm looking at a 20lb Hav!


 Benny will be a cute 20lb boy! Too bad he wont be able to fit in the kitchen sink


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

After having twins (imagine carrying both kids at once) I find pretty much anything portable. 

BTW, when you say Will he be portable, I think of a portable potty, yeah, he'll be portable all right, he'll do his thing pretty much anywhere! ound:

Sorry, back to topic!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

All I can add is that HE IS SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gilbert has the cutest face! We appreciate the pics.
My Henry is no way portable at 17 pounds.


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

BennyBoy said:


> When you say you like to carry your dogs everywhere, I am envisioning Paris Hilton LOL!
> 
> Where exactly do you go that you carry the dog?
> 
> ...


Haha, yes I guess I do fit the "purse dog" prototype like Paris Hilton... though I've never been a fan of chiauhaus. Lol. ... and yes, I know I spelled that wrong. Lol

I just like to randomly carry my dogs around. Like at the local art fair, etc. I am constanstly picking Gilbert up and carrying him around. Although when you have the cutest little teddy teddy bear in the world following you around how do you NOT pick them up to cuddle them? Lol


----------



## MerryMaeFlower (May 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for responding. Despite my disappointment that I won't have a portable dog I do LOVE Gilbert. He just has been everything I hoped for and more as far as disposition and temperament are concerned.  And at least if anything SHOULD happen he'll be big big enough to defend himself against my two girls. Lol.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

BennyBoy said:


> I heard the same thing. Guess that means I'm looking at a 20lb Hav!


My pup was 9.5 at 16 wks. He's 16 lbs at 2.5 yrs. So, not quite 20 lbs


----------

